# Found my haloween costume!  PG-13



## jirodriguez (Dec 10, 2009)

Definately original!... lol


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll take a burger.  Hold the mustard.  Well not literally.  I mean keep your hands off the mustard.  Oh nevermind.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 10, 2009)

They look like Oakland Raider Fan's from the Black Hole.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 10, 2009)

ROFL... as some one who spent several years in the east bay I can agree... heh-heh.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2009)

Uh. . um. . I think I lost my appetite. Now where did I place my bottle of eye wash . . . .?


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2009)

OMG, I don't even wanna here about Pulled Pork ever again, it now has a new meaning!!!!!  ROTFLMAO


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 11, 2009)

With those spikes squeezing the condiments could be a very dangerous thing...


----------



## schmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

There are many things that should be against the law. This should be on top of the list.  Oh, the humanity!!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 11, 2009)

Does your mother know you dress like that........LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

If that were Hot Sauce instead of Mustard we could break the jar and watch a Native Dance...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

The Wife and I are at odds over whether it is a Man or a Woman, I say man she says woman...

What is your opinion...


----------



## ocsnapper (Dec 12, 2009)

OK that's just not right.. not right at all..


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 12, 2009)

Where did you get that picture of me???????????????????????????????????


----------



## the iceman (Dec 12, 2009)

Women don't keep their smokes in their sleeve. At least no woman I know.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 12, 2009)

Man this almost broke me from looking a Qview.

Charlie


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nevermind, I'm not even goin to comment on this one. 5th


----------



## alblancher (Dec 14, 2009)

Therapy,

Years and years of mental therapy down the drain.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Just came across this and looking at the background it seems to be an actual event that people are at dressed in leather and such, I really wonder what event has that guy just hanging out grilling like that and it's just not a big deal...
You gotta love the world sometimes.


----------



## blue (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm wondering where the catchup is kept....


----------

